# GW2: Partner gesucht!



## Xanrel (19. August 2014)

Habe damals, als ich ca. lvl 60 war, GW2 in die Ecke geschmissen, da mein PC nicht mal auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen etwas Ruckelfreies hervorbringen konnte.^^
Nun habe ich einen neuen PC, Ferien und Bock auf GW2! PvE sowie PvP.

Wer bin ich?
Ich heiße Jan, bin 16 Jahre alt.

Was suche ich?
Kollegen, der mit mir GW2 durchspielt. Story, Questen, Dungeons, eventuell. die lebendige Geschichte etwas nacherzählt 
Wäre von Vorteil wenn du etwas Erfahrung in GW2 hast, damit wir nicht ahnungslos in der Welt umherirren (auch wenn das sicherlich ziemlich spaßig wäre)
Eine Gilde wäre ebenfalls cool.

TS3 und Mikrofon sowie Freundlichkeit gegenüber Anderen ist auch vorhanden 

Wäre auch bereit komplett von neu anzufangen (LvL 1), da ich eh nicht mehr so viel von der Story weiß. (Falls jemand von euch nen Twink hochziehen will)

/Jan


----------



## FlakZ (19. August 2014)

Schade das du einen mit etwas Erfahrung suchst


----------



## Xanrel (19. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Schade das du einen mit etwas Erfahrung suchst


 
Wie lange spielst du denn schon? Habe auch nichts gegen einen, der noch weniger Plan hat als ich, hauptsache ich muss in einem MMO nicht alleine rumrennen


----------



## Shizuki (24. August 2014)

Hab mir Guild Wars vor einer knappen Woche geholt, weil es im Angebot war. Muss aber sagen bin etwas ahnunglos. HAHA  Partner suche ich trotzdem auch noch einen


----------



## Xanrel (24. August 2014)

Adde mich mal bitte bei Steam 
Steam Community :: Jan


----------



## FlakZ (24. August 2014)

Wie wärs wenn wir dann zsm. zocken?   Zumindest wenn ich wieder meine GPU habe xD


----------



## Xanrel (24. August 2014)

Ist auch so geplant^^ Habe noch jemanden das heißt wir wären zu viert


----------



## FlakZ (24. August 2014)

Nice  

Ich muss mich mal Informieren welche Klasse maaanyy Aua Aua macht xD und eher so mittel-Lange Dist. ist, weil ich zocke immer Nahkämpfer, jetzt wird sich es mal ändern. 

Ist Ts3 dann auch drinnen?


----------



## Xanrel (24. August 2014)

Also TS3 ist ein Muss^^


----------



## Xanrel (25. August 2014)

Soweit ich weiß wären wir jetzt 5 Leute
Können sich mal alle bei mir bitte melden? Muss euch ja jetzt irgendwie zusammentrommeln^^ 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/xanrel/


----------



## FlakZ (26. August 2014)

Ich hab dich schon  
Hmm.. lass mal alle in einen Ts3 Server gehen  und einfach Labern ^^ zocken geht eh nicht :/ zumindest bei mir


----------



## Dwayne1988 (31. August 2014)

Also wenn ihr wollt begleite ich euch ^^ habe auch etwas erfahrung und bereits zwei 80iger Charactäre und ein Asura Ingeneur und Charrkrieger leveln grad.

In einer kleinen Gilde aus 5 aktiven leuten bin ich auch über Nachwuchs würden wir uns vor allen deswegen freuen damit man öfter mal in die verliese später kann wenn lvl 80 vorhanden 

Ingame einfach mal dwayne.8024 anschreiben ^^


----------



## xeranova (31. August 2014)

Welche Server seid ihr den alle so ?


----------



## Xanrel (1. September 2014)

Werde mich bei dir melden 

Ich kann meinen Heimserver wechseln, da keiner aus meinen Kontakten mehr spielt^^


----------



## xeranova (1. September 2014)

Also ich bin auf dzagonur. Bin einmal in einer großen wvw Gilde und hab noch eine eigene kleine. Wer Interesse an wvw haben sollte müsste ja auf dem gleichen Server sein. Für pve wäre das ja egal. Und was die Klassen angeht hab 4 auf Level 80 und zieh gerade einen noch hoch. Also helfen könnte ich wer es benötigt.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (1. September 2014)

Bin auf kodasch Unterwegs bin heut Abend ca 20 Uhr on wer mag kann ja anschreiben ingame.
server wechseln ist unnoetig geworden und mit naechsten update noch ein stueck mehr.


----------



## xeranova (1. September 2014)

Für wvw ist Server Wechsel nicht unnötig für pve schon lange.


----------



## BrotherhoodMPB (11. Februar 2015)

Wäre auch mit von der Partie. Bin aber auch noch ziemlich am Anfang.


----------

